# 14" steel wheels?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey guys- 

I am almost embarassed to ask this, after seeing all you that have 18" wheels and all... my girlfriend drives a '95 GXE, which I often drive, and it of course has the factory 13" wheels, and the sloppy handling that results. My goal is to upgrade this as cheaply as possible, preferably to 14" wheels. 

I see that the GLE came with alloy 14" for the B14, but I was hoping to spend less.. does anyone know if the steel wheels from the B15 will fit our cars? I was able to find the specs for my car- 100mm bolt circle, 40mm backspacing, but cannot for the newer car... anyone have any ideas?

THanks in advance...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*B15 wheels*

Welcome to the BB. Th eB15 wheels will not fit. However you can get any of the B14 wheels or B13 wheels for your car. This includes the NX wheels as well.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Thats a good idea. 
Have you looked at the tire dealers that peddle snow tyres, they have a good selection of steel wheels? Will look and see what I can find.
My 2001 Sunny B15 had 4 x 115 mm, so this will not fit. 

Ian.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Opps, my Sunny was an N16, how quickly I forgot !!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u can find some 14 inch GXE rims for the b14..try searching ebay or post classified.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I reccomend NX2000 SE-R rims. If you ever get in the mood of a brake upgrade, they'll fit under those 14" rims.

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Yeah,
> I reccomend NX2000 SE-R rims. If you ever get in the mood of a brake upgrade, they'll fit under those 14" rims.
> 
> Seth *


How do the NX2000 SE-R rims look like? Are they the same as the 200sx SE-R rims?


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I bet he ment NX2k or SE-R rims. If you live near a pick'n'pull you can go get a set for rims for like 100 bucks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies- it looks like the pulsar/nx2000/200sx route will be the best bet- I like the junkyard idea (got a really cheap set of aluminum 15" for a long dead Tempo that way) but will unfortunately have to wait until the temperature is somewhere above 20 degrees


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have some nice 99 GXE Sentra alloys.
They are pretty expensive from the dealership, but I will let all 4 go for $200.00 plus shipping. The tires have very little life left, but the wheels are in good condition.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Just some FYI, I tried putting some stock civic ex wheels on my car for winter, so i could let my rims hibernate, and they didnt fit right. I think the depth of the wheels were different, it ended up messing up one of my wheel studs.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*FYI*

Honda's have rounded lug nuts, so if they do not seat properly that could be the cause of the problem.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Pics of my car are floating aroud. You can see it in the members rides area, or just mess aournd with the page in the 'www' part below.

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Slosentra I have some cheap alloy wheels for sale .14"
If you want some pix e-mail me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

I looked into other mfrs wheels first as well- the neon, and some volkswagons look close also, but the problem always seems to be the center hole- the one on our Sentra is larger than most, it seems...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

2 sets of rims for sale pics here>>http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/[email protected]/lst?.dir=/Rims+for+sale&.view=t


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pics of the 14" alloys I'm selling










































very minor curb rash on a couple of them. Well worth $200.00 plus shipping IMHO


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn Cardomain site!
Those pics should show up!

If you copy and past the url, they show up.....


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Just to add a little info... As I have read it on another nissan forum, the civic rims are the same as the se-r rims except the center bore. B13-B14 is a 52mm bore and the civics are a 50mm bore. I have heard of civics running se-r rims unmoddified and if you were really into it, you could get Honda rims and have a machine shop overbore the centers. That is IF you want to run civic rims.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The borbets (I think) above aint half bad. Don't know about thir weight though...

Seth


----------

